# Fuyate??



## superorso (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anybody know or own a watch from Fuyate?
Searching the forum doesn't return any result.
I've found this skeleton with automatic movement and I wanted to give it a shot! Suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello superorso and welcome to the forum!

I believe I've seen that same style watch labeled as either a Goer or Olipai. Not to rain on your parade, but one thing that jumps out at me from this design is the sub-seconds dial at 9 o'clock, with no sub-seconds hand. I think I prefer some of the other Goer/Olipai designs to this one and they can be had for very little money (~$20 shipped).

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

gigfy said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but one thing that jumps out at me from this design is the sub-seconds dial at 9 o'clock, with no sub-seconds hand.


+1 Also why it seems odd to have both roman numerals and standard numbers on the dial. :-s


----------



## superorso (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Gigfy and Cavallino33 for your welcome and comments...I have been extensively reading this forum for a week but I am still a newbie! :-s
That's why I prefer to ask!! I will definitely follow your recommendations and look at the Goer/Olipai. Very much appreciated!:-!


----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just received a Fuyate today. I like the weight and the design is very nice. It's the first time I purchased a watch directly from China.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

rich5665 said:


> I just received a Fuyate today. I like the weight and the design is very nice. It's the first time I purchased a watch directly from China.


Hiya Rich5665 and *welcom**e* to WatchuSeek, and especially welcome to the Chinese Mechanicals forum. :-!

I haven't seen a Fuyate in person but I've seen them on Taobao.

Do you have photos? What kind of watch is it? Multifunction, chrono...3 hand? Mechanical...auto?


----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

The watch is a Stainless Steel look with Gold tone enhancements. Black face with three small dials for Week, Day and 24hr. Full mechanical, non-chrono. I've attached a few photos from the vendor and will try and post some photos later in the day.


----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

Found *this* on YouTube. No sound, but then I wasn't expecting to find anything under Fuyate.


----------



## jj30 (Mar 19, 2010)

superorso said:


> Does anybody know or own a watch from Fuyate?
> Searching the forum doesn't return any result.
> I've found this skeleton with automatic movement and I wanted to give it a shot! Suggestions?
> Thanks


I joined this forum yesterday, stumbled upon the watch in ebay, googled it and came right back here. I'm looking at (I believe) the same watch. $25 for an automatic watch with tourbilion?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

jj30 said:


> $25 for an automatic watch with tourbilion?


Not on this planet.

$25 might land you an automatic with open-heart, but not a tourbillon.


----------



## mnpd (Jul 3, 2009)

The thread is a bit stale, but then information on the Fuyates seems to be scarce.

I bought 3 Fuyates simultaneously from eBay... at $10 apiece which included shipping I couldn't be taken to the cleaners. These giant wristwatches seem to use a movement common to many of the Chinese brands. In fact, I see a lot of watches which are identical except for the name stamped on the face. These movements are generally completely blank with nothing stamped on the movement or the rotor.

Very large movements, poorly regulated timekeeping and when you touch up the regulator arm the hairspring stud moves right along with the regulator throwing the watch out of beat. It you attempt to regulate one of these watches, I advise making a fine mark on the hairspring stud arm under magnification so that you can make a stab at returning the watch to beat should it shift during regulation. If that fails the watch will need to have the beat set by the watchmaker.

One of the three didn't have a cover gasket installed but I found one to fit in my watch junkbox. The same watch had such a stiff wind that I needed cushioned needle-nose pliers just to wind it by hand.

Also, the self-winding watches don't want to self-wind. Big stout movements with a thin, light rotor. The watches have a see-thru back and when rotating the watch the rotor does not stay at the bottom, but follows the movement. Shaking the watch doesn't produce the characteristic spinning sound of an automatic watch rotor... the Fuyate rotor seems to move 1/2 to 1 turn then stop. To wear one means having to wind it by hand daily.

I gave away two of the watches (with instructions for use) and kept one. For the one I kept I removed the rotor, heated it with a propane torch and added a drop of lead solder to each tip of the rotor wing. The added weight allows the rotor to do its job. I know... crude treatment, but for a crude watch.

These cheap Chinese watches can be had for .99 plus shipping. Here's a link to watches identical to the ones I bought, except for mine having a black face. I have more Chinese watches than these, and it never ceases to amaze me how such cheap watches can be so beautiful in appearance. The looks on some of them are truely astounding!








http://cgi.ebay.com/FUYATE-Automatic-Mens-Wrist-Watch-Brown-Leather-Date-/220641941937?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335f48d9b1


----------



## mnpd (Jul 3, 2009)

One inexplicable thing about the watch in the photograph is the "Swiss Made" below the 6. The watch of course has the identical movement as my Fuyates complete with the imprint of the ChiCom red star on the rotor. However, my black faces do not have the Swiss stamp.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

mnpd said:


> I bought 3 Fuyates simultaneously from eBay... at $10 apiece which included shipping I couldn't be taken to the cleaners.


On the other hand, at that price you are only exposing yourself to the very lowest echelon of the Chinese watch industry.



> These giant wristwatches seem to use a movement common to many of the Chinese brands.


It's called the *Chinese Standard Movement* or 'Tongji', manufactured (in its entirety) by several companies to a variety of specifications. I suspect that some of those manufacturers are also turning out raw ebauches for assembly by small-scale producers, some of whom don't have much attention to QC. Also the reuse of 'scrap' movements has been mantioned with regard to watches of the Fuyate grade.

There should be no problem with either auto or hand winding in a properly built Standard automatic. Granted the very best of them (like the Beijing 40 jewel SZB-1C) are no longer made, but such as still exist can be very good. On that note, I'd be very interested to get a report from an owner here of a watch with either the current Shanghai T-series, or that new oversize version from PTS Resources with the Seiko-style auto-winding. Anybody?


----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish some of the major players in the watch industry would look at some of the cheaper watch designs. Some of the best looking watches have I've seen have been below $10.00


----------



## mnpd (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the information on the "standard" Chinese auto movement. And I know I'm gettin' the bottom of the line for $10 a watch (including shipping)... that's why I bought so many of 'em.  I don't expect much, but for a few dollars I got my money's worth. I know there are some decent Chinese watches out there because I also own a few Alphas which are amazingly high quality watches for $50 or so.

I just received threesome (figure out of three I can find one that works). These are named FEIDA but have the identical movements as the FUYATE. And, they all fail to autowind adequately even with numerous people wearing them. As if the small, thin rotor wasn't heavy enough to gravity-wind the mainspring, the maker even had to partially skeletonize the rotor to make it even lighter. To wear one, you have to remember to turn the crown a few times once per day.

The Feida's I received recently all had gaskets in the back, but one was stopping which was quickly diagnosed as the second hand contacting the minute hand. I was taking the movement out to fix it, but realized that the movement would partially tilt out of the case even with the crown attached. Since that created a slit access to the dial, I used a thin xacto blade to slide in and raise the second hand a bit.

One common problem with all my Chicom watches - Alphas included - is that they are regulated way too fast, even after breakin. And, they are notoriously finicky to find the sweet spot. Once done, the "standards" keep time ok, and the Alphas amazingly can stay within a couple of seconds a day.


----------



## mnpd (Jul 3, 2009)

rich5665 said:


> I wish some of the major players in the watch industry would look at some of the cheaper watch designs. Some of the best looking watches have I've seen have been below $10.00


You got that right! Arguably the best looking line of watches are these bottom-of-the-bucket Chinese timepieces. Hard to understand how anyone with such a fine eye for beauty could care so little for function.

Still, if you can get one of these watches with no fatal or non-adjustable flaws, and get the regulation spot on, I think a good watch exists.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

mnpd said:


> I just received threesome (figure out of three I can find one that works). These are named FEIDA but have the identical movements as the FUYATE.


Feida? I didn't know they still spelt it that way. That's if it is the same Shenzhen Fiyta watch company (China's biggest domestic watch brand).



> And, they all fail to autowind adequately even with numerous people wearing them. As if the small, thin rotor wasn't heavy enough to gravity-wind the mainspring, the maker even had to partially skeletonize the rotor to make it even lighter. To wear one, you have to remember to turn the crown a few times once per day.


 Granted the old ETA/Eterna double-reverser system is not exactly low-resistance, especially the way the Standard pipes it through the crown wheel, but even so I think you have been particularly unlucky. One of my favorite beaters has a no-name Standard auto in the basic 23 jewel spec and it winds just fine. I give it a couple of hand-winds to get it ticking and it will pick up full charge within a few hours.

My other Standard auto is a vintage Beijing with 40 jewels with a rotor that spins like butter in a hot pan, thanks to the extra jewels in the reversers. 








That's why I'm curious about any comparative reports of the current 35 jewel Shanghai Standard auto.



> One common problem with all my Chicom watches - Alphas included - is that they are regulated way too fast, even after breakin. And, they are notoriously finicky to find the sweet spot. Once done, the "standards" keep time ok, and the Alphas amazingly can stay within a couple of seconds a day.


I have to say modern movements like the DG28 seem to be astoundingly accurate for what they are. I'm still old-fashioned enough to prefer the big balance-wheel of the Standard, which I find easier to regulate and I think it might stay consistent longer (years down the track), but I'm starting to be swayed more towards the newer designs.

...such as my new DG-powered Shanghai Military b-)


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Chascomm,

"Feida" is another of those eBay "mushroom brands", nothing to do with Fiyta who is a legit watch making establishment.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Seele said:


> Chascomm,
> 
> "Feida" is another of those eBay "mushroom brands", nothing to do with Fiyta who is a legit watch making establishment.


Ah, that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## mnpd (Jul 3, 2009)

Yep, I got several of each brand name... Fuyate, Feida and one other which escapes me right now... all with the same movement, all marked "Automatic", and none will autowind. I'm familiar with the whine of a nice automatic rotor when the watch is given a shake, but these clunkers have none of that. The backs are transparent, and you can rotate the watch and watch the rotor generally follow the rotation instead of staying settled by gravity at the bottom. The movements do appear to be the "standard" movement, but have no markings save a Red Star imprint on the rotor, which incidentally is different from the one in your photo.

Apparently the Chinese Standard Movement ain't so standard after all. But, at $10 apiece, which includes shipping, I can't claim a bad deal.

So, I buy 3 at a time and can usually get one good watch even if I have to cannabalize the other two. Gaskets are missing, hands stick to each other, crowns break off, and everyone of them are so poorly regulated that they need at least that corrected before they can be worn. Often, the spring stud arm will move when you move the regulator taking the watch out of beat! 

Here's a shocker... I checked out and regulated one of the FEIDA beaters... the one where I had to lift the second hand off the minute hand to keep it running. I've been wearing it for 24 hours and the rate so far is +/-0 seconds compared with the WWV shortwave time hack. Probably just luck, but I didn't expect that.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

mnpd,

I have a feeling that the purveyors of these pieces are betting on the odds that, if a customer gets a bad one, he would just say, "it's cheap enough so no great loss", or "they are cheap enough so even if I get a bunch of them just to get one that works, it's still not costing me too much." Personally I do not support this way of conducting business; they are not doing their own watch industry a lot of favours either.


----------



## mnpd (Jul 3, 2009)

I think you are absolutely right. These low-end watches can be found for 99-cents and $10 shipping. I've even seen 'em for $10 with free shipping. Quality control has to be the pits for some watches to not even have the back gasket installed (2 found like that now), or watches which stop running once-per-minute when the second hand snags on the minute hand.

QC is apparently zero... the things are just assembled and tossed aside without futher thought. There's no economic way to return these things to Hong Kong for a penny refund.

That said, I'm not unhappy with my collection of the cheapos. I'm even still buying them when the price is at the lowest. I get plenty of rejects to use as parts... buy 3 and use 2 to keep one running. Plus, these bottom feeder watches are absolutely stunning in their beauty! I can't imaging anyone complaining about the looks of these things.

That one FEIDA I mentioned a day or two ago is till running with remarkable accuracy... being worn on my arm it has lost 1.5 seconds in what, 2 days? That is just unbelievable; somehow all the wide tolerances came together just right in this watch. I've managed to collect 3 Rolexes over the many years and none of them will do any better than that. Of course I'm wearing it, and I know that if I leave it for a day in any fixed position the thing will gain or lose a half-minute or so.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I got a simple three hand fuyate saturday and the crystal is plastic as is the glass back. the movement is a pin lever you can tell by the sound of it when you hold it up to your ear.They tend to be rather noisy.Then again It is quite possible i am wrong my jeweler looked at a skeleton with a similiar movement which was also rather noisy and he could detect 17 jewels.i recieved about 6 chinese watches off of E Bay and they all seem to keep good time.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mnpd said:


> One inexplicable thing about the watch in the photograph is the "Swiss Made" below the 6. The watch of course has the identical movement as my Fuyates complete with the imprint of the ChiCom red star on the rotor. However, my black faces do not have the Swiss stamp.


My white face has the same "Swiss Made "maybe the face is.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

jj30 said:


> I joined this forum yesterday, stumbled upon the watch in ebay, googled it and came right back here. I'm looking at (I believe) the same watch. $25 for an automatic watch with tourbilion?


I would look for a skeleton with a wind up only mechanism you will get a better view.


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

The business model for these sellers is not about watches per se. It is about leveraging the cheap Hong Kong postal services. Shipping a watch to anywhere in the world by air will cost you about 4-5US$ including package. As long as you get the right volume and are efficient in shipping you will purely live off the shipping fees. 

Most customers will not return a faulty watch as shipping from Europe or the US is quite expensive and higher than the original price for the watch.

I am actually considering getting a cheap skeleton and replace all vital watch parts with those of an old, high quality Tongji movement. This (hopefully) will result in a great Skeleton watch one can use to read the time.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Torsten said:


> The business model for these sellers is not about watches per se. It is about leveraging the cheap Hong Kong postal services. Shipping a watch to anywhere in the world by air will cost you about 4-5US$ including package. As long as you get the right volume and are efficient in shipping you will purely live off the shipping fees.
> 
> Most customers will not return a faulty watch as shipping from Europe or the US is quite expensive and higher than the original price for the watch.
> 
> I am actually considering getting a cheap skeleton and replace all vital watch parts with those of an old, high quality Tongji movement. This (hopefully) will result in a great Skeleton watch one can use to read the time.


Right on, Torsten, being such a tiny place HK can offer low postal cost, whichever way the transaction goes, the vendors win.

Regarding your idea of putting a high quality standard movement into a new bodgy watch: the movement may be good and reliable, but knowing the manufacturing quality of these new pieces, the watch case might be of insufficient quality to justify this exercise. But of course, YMMV.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Seele said:


> mnpd,
> 
> I have a feeling that the purveyors of these pieces are betting on the odds that, if a customer gets a bad one, he would just say, "it's cheap enough so no great loss", or "they are cheap enough so even if I get a bunch of them just to get one that works, it's still not costing me too much." Personally I do not support this way of conducting business; they are not doing their own watch industry a lot of favours either.


:-! That is something to think about, no matter what you are buying. Brings my mind that Neil Youngs song "Piece of crap".


----------



## sheenjesus (Jul 7, 2011)

I have one Fuyate that seems to be working great. It's an automatic and says "swiss made" in small letters on the face. After about a month, the date now advances at the 9PM hour which is not a big deal, as usually after 9, I have no interest in what day it is. I recently ordered a second Fuyate that seems to be the same watch, only with a black face, and blue hands (current is white face, silver hands), but it doesn't say swiss made. Is there anything swiss made about these watches that anyone knows of?

I'm also glad to see some discussion about these, and that people are actually wearing them. The one I just bought was $3.25 with free shipping, so I can't complain.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes I own a FUYATE.Mine is not a skeleton but a fairly conventional looking auto with a display back it keeps good time.


----------



## cheapy (Jul 12, 2011)

I just got one of these in the mail. $3.25 with free shipping. Black face with blue hands, and fake diamonds at every hour. I like it, and it seems to keep good time, but the fake diamonds are kind of odd, especially with two at the 12. I'll wear it, and for $3.25 it's certainly not a loss. I've spent more on crap I wouldn't wear (an 80's pulsar, and one of those India ones from ebay that I shouldn't even admit to buying). But if there is a market for really expensive watches, there needs to be a market for those of us who like watches but can't afford hundreds of dollars. I like getting watches in the mail, I like wearing them, and this Fuyate certainly serves its purpose. It works, it isn't hideous, and it cost me less than lunch at McDonalds so I can't complain.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It is called a California dial.


----------



## mnemonic357 (Oct 7, 2012)

superorso said:


> Does anybody know or own a watch from Fuyate?
> Searching the forum doesn't return any result.
> I've found this skeleton with automatic movement and I wanted to give it a shot! Suggestions?
> Thanks


Excellent watches...I highly recommend them.....I own many of them and I also repair automatic watches and I must say they are high quality at a very reasonable price.


----------

